# project 365



## paigew (Mar 21, 2018)

I decided to start my (fourth!!) 365 project again this year. I posted all my shots so far on Flickr here:  365 2018

If you have a second, I'd love for you to check it out! 

***edited to add some 2018 faves! It was so hard to narrow down  see the full sizes on flickr 

Happy new year everyone! Hope you take a lot of great photos!


----------



## SkyFox (May 15, 2018)

Love it!


----------



## paigew (May 15, 2018)

Yay!! Thank you so much for looking and commenting!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (May 16, 2018)

You have a good eye for photos. Very nice candid set. I looked through the entire set and honestly said " awwww " once ( the little one cuddling under the blanket with the dog ), and even said " yikes " with the little one about to pull the tooth with the string! I smiled many times!


----------



## paigew (May 16, 2018)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> You have a good eye for photos. Very nice candid set. I looked through the entire set and honestly said " awwww " once ( the little one cuddling under the blanket with the dog ), and even said " yikes " with the little one about to pull the tooth with the string! I smiled many times!


Thanks so much!! I'm so glad my photos made you smile <3


----------



## DSP121 (Jun 19, 2018)

Wow...
I have just seen something really awesome!!
Great work.


----------



## espresso2x (Jun 19, 2018)

Excellent! Very dynamic shots!


----------



## paigew (Jun 19, 2018)

DSP121 said:


> Wow...
> I have just seen something really awesome!!
> Great work.





espresso2x said:


> Excellent! Very dynamic shots!



Thank you both so much!! I truly appreciate the time you took to look at my project


----------



## Alfiedog (Jul 14, 2018)

Some lovely shots there. I admire your dedication in sticking with it for a whole year (or 4!!).


----------



## Guitar Jones (Aug 7, 2018)

Inspiring on so many levels!


----------



## Jeff15 (Aug 7, 2018)

Very nice work.....


----------



## paigew (Aug 8, 2018)

Alfiedog said:


> Some lovely shots there. I admire your dedication in sticking with it for a whole year (or 4!!).





Guitar Jones said:


> Inspiring on so many levels!





Jeff15 said:


> Very nice work.....


Thank you so much <3


----------



## RealEstateCOMO (Aug 29, 2018)

Those are great!  I love the 365 idea...that may be my January 1st resolution!


----------



## paigew (Sep 1, 2018)

RealEstateCOMO said:


> Those are great!  I love the 365 idea...that may be my January 1st resolution!


thanks so much!! You should definitely try it


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 12, 2018)

In revisiting this thread again ( many times actually! ), I wanted to ask: Do you shoot one photo only daily for the challenge, or do you shoot multiples and keep only one for it?


----------



## paigew (Sep 14, 2018)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> In revisiting this thread again ( many times actually! ), I wanted to ask: Do you shoot one photo only daily for the challenge, or do you shoot multiples and keep only one for it?


Yay! I'm so happy that you are following my project! Its nice to know someone is looking at my photos since don't really share them a lot otherwise  I usually shoot once a day for about 10-20 minutes. In previous years, I have narrowed it down to one image, but often times I regretted not including others. It's so hard for me to pick just ONE photo a day! So this year I pick one, or a few faves from the day  I also don't put any client work in, so some days might be "missing" from my project


----------



## paigew (Dec 27, 2018)

The year is almost over and while I just went through to try and pick *a few* favorites. As usual that turned out to be very difficult and I didn't even look through ANY client work! I guess having too many favorites is a good problem to have  My blurb album design is almost done and I can't wait to get all these printed! Thanks for following along with my project! 

entire 2018 flickr album here


----------



## snowbear (Dec 27, 2018)

Nicely done - way to go.

I've gotten too far away from my own "Alphabet" and "Sketches" threads.  This will inspire me to get back to them.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Dec 27, 2018)

The children are very photogenic and you captured some very nice candids. Great job!


----------



## paigew (Dec 27, 2018)

snowbear said:


> Nicely done - way to go.
> 
> I've gotten too far away from my own "Alphabet" and "Sketches" threads.  This will inspire me to get back to them.


Thank you! I'd love to see your projects too sometime!



Dean_Gretsch said:


> The children are very photogenic and you captured some very nice candids. Great job!


Thanks so much


----------



## snowbear (Dec 27, 2018)

paigew said:


> Thank you! I'd love to see your projects too sometime!



Thanks.  
Alphabet (in Photo Themes)
Pen sketches and other artwork (in Creative Corner)


----------



## paigew (Dec 28, 2018)

snowbear said:


> paigew said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you! I'd love to see your projects too sometime!
> ...


Love these ideas! Thanks for sharing [emoji16][emoji3059]

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------

